# L'allenatore giusto per tornare competitivi in Champions



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Visto che molti di voi stasera se la prendono con Allegri, vi chiedo: chi è, secondo il vostro parere, l'allenatore che può far tornare competitiva questa squadra ai massimi livelli?

Per me, il nome è solo uno. Ma assolutamente irraggiungibile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

C'era Guardiola, ma è andato al Bayern. Mourinho , ma è irraggiungibile. Forse Spalletti o Klopp.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

Allegri
oggi ha perso la squadra...servirà di lezione questa sconfitta


----------



## SololaMaglia (12 Marzo 2013)

Non cominciamo con sti deliri, se vuoi competere un minimo col Barca servono 100 milioni da investire sul mercato altro che allenatore...

Ah e vale lo stesso per i gobbi, agli interisti servirebbero invece 100mln per competere col Tottenham!!!


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> C'era Guardiola, ma è andato al Bayern. Mourinho , ma è irraggiungibile. Forse Spalletti o Klopp.



Spalletti? In Champions non passa manco i gironi...


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Non cominciamo con sti deliri, se vuoi competere un minimo col Barca servono 100 milioni da investire sul mercato altro che allenatore...
> 
> Ah e vale lo stesso per i gobbi!!!



Su questo concordo assolutamente. Per me è un problema di rosa, non di allenatore. Ma molti non la pensano così.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spalletti? In Champions non passa manco i gironi...



E'anche questione di giocatori, servono almeno 4 innesti di livello. Altrimenti manco con Gesù allenatore vinci la Champions.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Gli allenatori top al Milan non verranno più ingaggiati, lo sappiamo, l'unica è puntare su un allenatore che prometta bene sperando poi che si riveli importante.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

mourinho, ma purtroppo temo che anche di fronte a una ipotetica offerta declinerebbe. 

è ancora troppo legato all'inter.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Marzo 2013)

Non lo so, ma di certo non Allegri. Premesso che non ha colpe secondo me (se Niang segna, passiamo quasi sicuramente), però è innegabile che per vincere o quanto meno essere competitivi in Europa, a differenza della serie A, devi avere un gioco, cosa che il Milan non ha.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Mancano giocatori di una certa levatura per imporsi in europa. Poi il problema può essere anche l'allenatore, magari, ma prima di tutto è di rosa.


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

l'urgenza ovviamente e' la rosa. servono almeno 6-7 giocatori importanti. che poi allegri sia scarso è un altro discorso.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Allegri
> oggi ha perso la squadra...servirà di lezione questa sconfitta



Anche l'Arsenal l'anno scorso doveva anche di lezione.. eh


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2013)

Noi abbiamo giocato con Constant, Abate, Flamini Ambrosini, Mexes, Zapata e Abbiati. 
Non concludi niente se nn hai gente di un certo valore tecnico e tattico. Loro in panchina come allenatore avevano Roura


----------



## pennyhill (12 Marzo 2013)

Mr. investimenti mirati.

Poi imho c’è un allenatore (van Gaal  ) che godrebbe nell'allenare una squadra con un progetto giovani, ma è impegnato e comunque non verrebbe mai Italia, quindi confermo Mr. investimenti mirati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Anche l'Arsenal l'anno scorso doveva anche di lezione.. eh



si ma alla fine siamo passati...è diverso


----------



## AndrasWave (12 Marzo 2013)

Guardiola era l'unico ma purtroppo non siamo ancora una società solida per potersi permettere gente del genere.

Mi ripeto stasera c'era poco da fare. De Sciglio e forse Bojan erano gli unici che meritavano di giocare al posto di Costant e Niang.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Servono prima di tutto almeno due-tre acquisti questa estate, secondo me. 
Forse tra i giovani Montella comunque potrebbe essere quello giusto.


----------



## de sica (13 Marzo 2013)

Bisognerebbe vedere fin dove arriva il borussia.Klopp per la nuova politica giovani sembrerebbe il più azzeccato.Mourinho oltre ad essere impossibile,non credo centri qualcosa con la nuova mentalità impostata sui giovani


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Continuiamo a costruire la rosa, con Allegri, poi il giorno che realmente ci accorgeremo di avere una rosa qualitativamente migliore e più matura ed i risultati non ci saranno allora pensiamo a cambiare tecnico. Per ora va bene Max.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Marzo 2013)

Montella in ogni caso ne capisce più di Allegri. Non avrà esperienza europea, ma almeno capisce di tattica e sa far giocare a calcio i suoi.


Comunque ad oggi i problemi maggiori son altrove.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

La guida tecnica non è certo il problema più impellente da risolvare.Acquistiano 3-4 players che ci fanno fare un salto di qualità rispetto a quelli che abbiamo in rosa,rafforziamo le basi del progetto e poi possiamo trarre le conclusioni.Se vai in campo con Zapata,Flamini,Ambro e altri al cospetto dei mostri,alieni,come dir si voglia,puoi fare ben poco.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Montella mi piace un sacco, ma credo pure lui debba fare un suo percorso. Magari tra qualche anno ne possiamo riparlare in chiave Milan. Ora a noi serve uno che faccia crescere la rosa in generale, ricca di giovanotti.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Visto che molti di voi stasera se la prendono con Allegri, vi chiedo: chi è, secondo il vostro parere, l'allenatore che può far tornare competitiva questa squadra ai massimi livelli?
> 
> Per me, il nome è solo uno. Ma assolutamente irraggiungibile.



Se intendi Mou,lassamo perdere,cioè becca tipo 20 mln lordi e rotti annui.......


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Mourinho in ogni caso va in una squadra con capacità economiche, che gli permetta di vincere in campionato ed europa fin da subito. Non siamo noi il caso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Marzo 2013)

Klopp sarebbe un'ipotesi suggestiva,e anche raggiungibile (credo).Tra quelli sicuramente raggiungibili mi stuzzica Montella.
Ovviamente nessuno dei due dà garanzie assolute.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Visto che molti di voi stasera se la prendono con Allegri, vi chiedo: chi è, secondo il vostro parere, l'allenatore che può far tornare competitiva questa squadra ai massimi livelli?
> 
> Per me, il nome è solo uno. Ma assolutamente irraggiungibile.


Una squadra appena rifondata, non vedo colpe dell'allenatore, oggi.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mancano giocatori di una certa levatura per imporsi in europa. Poi il problema può essere anche l'allenatore, magari, ma prima di tutto è di rosa.



 vediamo di fare degli acquisti sensati quest'estate e in caso alla fine della prossima stagione penseremo all'allenatore..però basta parlare di rinnovi per Allegri per cortesia.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Klopp fuori dal suo contesto sarebbe tutto da valutare. Prima di tutto la pressione al Milan è differente dal quella che si respira a Dortmund. Punto secondo li ha realmente una squadra con giocatori giusti per il suo credo di gioco, qui da noi siamo uno strano cocktail formato in anni ed anni di last minute e regali.


----------



## samburke (13 Marzo 2013)

Personalmente credo che Allegri per il "mitico" progetto giovani del Milan sia più che idoneo. Anzi, dirò di più non mi risulta che abbia toppato l'inserimento di un giovane in rosa, tutti quelli che ha fatto giocare nel corso dei tre anni di gestione tecnica del milan hanno fatto tutti un salto di qualità. Ritengo che Allegri dovrebbe rimanere fino al 2015 o 2016 per dare una certa fisionomia alla squadra e ridargli un po' di mentalità vincete, risultati e piazzamenti Champions, a quel punto bisognerà cambiare allenatore perché:

- il ciclo di Allegri dovrebbe essere finito
- la squadra dovrebbe essere pronta per vincere qualcosa


----------



## The Ripper (13 Marzo 2013)

non sono stato sul forum stasera, ma chi se la prende con Allegri è un matto totale. Ma matto matto eh!
Ho visto giocatori che non riuscivano a fare 2 passaggi consecutivi


----------



## tamba84 (13 Marzo 2013)

puoi mettere in panchina chi vuoi ma finchè hai una rosa che sembri il milan di zaccheroni non andrai da nessuna parte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Questa squadra non ha i giocatori per tornare competitiva ai massimi livelli. Sono necessari investimenti pesanti per tornare competitivi nel breve periodo (2-3 anni). Se si lavora bene, serviranno minimo 5 o 6 anni. 
Non esiste allenatore al mondo capace di rendere fatati i piedi di quei centrocampisti che abbiamo...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questa squadra non ha i giocatori per tornare competitiva ai massimi livelli. Sono necessari investimenti pesanti per tornare competitivi nel breve periodo (2-3 anni). Se si lavora bene, serviranno minimo 5 o 6 anni.
> Non esiste allenatore al mondo capace di rendere fatati i piedi di quei centrocampisti che abbiamo...



Beh in 5-6 anni puoi costruire 2-3 squadre.Servono un paio d'anni,con giusti investimenti,per tornare ad essere competitivo.D'altronde la Juve,in 1 solo anno,con 3-4 acquisti è tornata ad essere un'ottima compagine anche a livello europeo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh in 5-6 anni puoi costruire 2-3 squadre.Servono un paio d'anni,con giusti investimenti,per tornare ad essere competitivo.D'altronde la Juve,in 1 solo anno,con 3-4 acquisti è tornata ad essere un'ottima compagine anche a livello europeo.


Ho capito, ma la Juventus ha speso parecchio. Il loro budget attualmente non è paragonabile al nostro. Anche perchè noi per comprare dobbiamo prima vendere. Loro comprano senza vendere nessuno. Se ad esempio non dico che ti tenevi Ibra, ma Thiago Silva, ieri magari avresti avuto più chance. 

Per quello ho posto il problema del budget, perchè il budget deve salire per poter acquistare giocatori in grado di far fare al Milan il salto di qualità. 
Vendendo Thiago in difesa si è fatto un passo indietro, inutile negarlo. Per me se si lavora bene, con il budget a disposizione adesso puoi tornare competitivo nel giro di 5-6 anni. A patto che poi siamo in grado di tenerci i giocatori migliori, particolare non del tutto da trascurare. Se ad esempio questa estate arriva un'offerta di 40 milioni per El Shaarawy e la società inizia a pensare di venderlo, allora non parliamo neanche di progetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ho capito, ma la Juventus ha speso parecchio. Il loro budget attualmente non è paragonabile al nostro. Anche perchè noi per comprare dobbiamo prima vendere. Loro comprano senza vendere nessuno. Se ad esempio non dico che ti tenevi Ibra, ma Thiago Silva, ieri magari avresti avuto più chance.
> 
> Per quello ho posto il problema del budget, perchè il budget deve salire per poter acquistare giocatori in grado di far fare al Milan il salto di qualità.
> Vendendo Thiago in difesa si è fatto un passo indietro, inutile negarlo. Per me se si lavora bene, con il budget a disposizione adesso puoi tornare competitivo nel giro di 5-6 anni. A patto che poi si siamo in grado di tenerci i giocatori migliori, particolare non del tutto da trascurare. Se ad esempio questa estate arriva un'offerta di 40 milioni per El Shaarawy e la società inizia a pensare di venderlo, allora non parliamo neanche di progetto.



Ale Vidal è costato 10 mln,Pogba 0,Barzagli 300 mila,Pirlo 0.Sono l'anima della Juve.Tralasciando Andrea,con meno di 10.5 hanno 3 giocatori fondamentali nell'11 o giù di lì.Non serve spendere cifre iperboliche,infatti la Juve quando ha esagerato ha sempre preso fischi per fiaschi.Ergo serve maestria,devi cercare giocatori funzionali a cifre limitate(altro esempio Valero della Viola)ed il gioco è fatto,una base(Balo,Elsha,Niang,Monto,Desci,Saponara)già ce l'abbiamo.Bisogna pazientire ed i risultati arriveranno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ale Vidal è costato 10 mln,Pogba 0,Barzagli 300 mila,Pirlo 0.Sono l'anima della Juve.Tralasciando Andrea,con meno di 10.5 hanno 3 giocatori fondamentali nell'11 o giù di lì.Non serve spendere cifre iperboliche,infatti la Juve quando ha esagerato ha sempre preso fischi per fiaschi.Ergo serve maestria,devi cercare giocatori funzionali a cifre limitate(altro esempio Valero della Viola)ed il gioco è fatto,una base(Balo,Elsha,Niang,Monto,Desci,Saponara)già ce l'abbiamo.Bisogna pazientire ed i risultati arriveranno.


Paradossalmente non avevamo neanche i 10 per Vidal. Saponara è da testare attualmente, anche perchè il ragazzo ha problemi piuttosto seri a livello di condizione fisica. Quelli che hai citato sono senza dubbio giocatori di talento, non lo nego. Però per tornare competitivi qualcosa la devi spendere. Devi aggiungere comunque anche i soldi spesi per Lichtsteiner, Giovinco, Vucinic, Asamoah. Lo stesso Bonucci è costato un bel po'. Isla... accanto a questi ci sono i soldi spesi per Matri, Quagliarella. Noi abbiamo pure sbagliato qualcosa sul mercato in questi anni, ma loro con un budget di mercato maggiore possono permettersi un margine di errore superiore al nostro. Quello che voglio dire è che per quanto un ds o un ad siano bravi, è impensabile che non possano commettere degli errori sul mercato. Il problema grosso è che anche se vendiamo a 10, poi reinvestiamo 3 non si va lontano. E il Milan attualmente questo sta facendo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente non avevamo neanche i 10 per Vidal. Saponara è da testare attualmente, anche perchè il ragazzo ha problemi piuttosto seri a livello di condizione fisica. Quelli che hai citato sono senza dubbio giocatori di talento, non lo nego. Però per tornare competitivi qualcosa la devi spendere. Devi aggiungere comunque anche i soldi spesi per Lichtsteiner, Giovinco, Vucinic. Lo stesso Bonucci è costato un bel po'. Isla... accanto a questi ci sono i soldi spesi per Matri, Quagliarella. Noi abbiamo pure sbagliato qualcosa sul mercato in questi anni, ma loro con un budget di mercato maggiore possono permettersi un margine di errore superiore al nostro. Quello che voglio dire è che per quanto un ds o un ad siano bravi, è impensabile che non possano commettere degli errori sul mercato. Il problema grosso è che anche se vendiamo a 10, poi reinvestiamo 3 non si va lontano. E il Milan attualmente questo sta facendo.



Di quelli che hai te citato solo Bonucci e Vidal sono fondamentali.Gli altri sono errori della società o giocatori ipervalutati.Spendere molto non si traduce necessariamente in trofei certi.Bisogna spendere con oculatezza.Vediamo quest'estate dove andiamo a parare e poi diamo i giudizi sul caso.Con un paio di cessioni possiamo fare ottime cose.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Marzo 2013)

Per mettere donadoni o van basten tanto vale continuare con allegri.

Se al posto di max si prende un grande allenatore (alla mou, guardiola per dire) che ti fa fare un salto in avanti bene. Altrimenti avanti con max


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Di quelli che hai te citato solo Bonucci e Vidal sono fondamentali.Gli altri sono errori della società o giocatori ipervalutati.Spendere molto non si traduce necessariamente in trofei certi.Bisogna spendere con oculatezza.Vediamo quest'estate dove andiamo a parare e poi diamo i giudizi sul caso.Con un paio di cessioni possiamo fare ottime cose.


E' per dire che la Juventus, accanto ai giocatori costati poco, ha speso molto comunque e non ha molto senso secondo me citare solo i buoni giocatori che ha preso a poco, perchè accanto a quelli ci sono comunque acquisti costati moltissimo e non sempre giusti. Bisogna valutare il mercato di una società nel complesso e penso si possa affermare che la Juventus per tornare competitiva abbia dovuto spendere soldi veri. Vucinic per loro è un giocatore fondamentale comunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

La Rube è diventata quella che è per due variabili importanti.
1) Stadio nuovo
1) Hanno azzeccato l'allenatore. 

Quando in un anno ti ritrovi questi due fattori a favore ti va bene anche in rosa. Vidal alla fine era una scomessa aveva fatto bene al mondiale ma non credevo che sarebbe diventato in 2 anni uno dei piu forti al mondo. Pirlo non parlo. Barzagli,bonucci e chiello sono gli stessi che prendevano imbarcata ovunque. Aggiugiamo un altro importantissimo. Lichestainer l'esterno piu forte in europa secondo me, il lavoro che fa è eccezzionale.

Il Milan è diverso è andata indietro non in avanti, dopo lo scudetto doveva investire e non lo ha fatto siamo stati sfortunati con infortuni ecc. poi il barcellona maledetta tassa che ci fece scoppiare. Poi in estate la super rivoluzione ora stiamo facendo un miracolo.

La differenza è questa Conte gobbo fino al midollo esaltatato con lo stadio i giocatori si sono esaltati hanno aquistato una fiducia in se stessi hanno costuito una squadra senza fenomeni.

Allegri è un tattico non è un motivatore, non è uno che si esalta. Io non credo che la colpa sia di allegri. Il Milan per vincere la CL e scudetto ha bisogno di CAMPIONI giocatori forti non di un allenatore è questo nel nostro DNA.


----------



## Prinz (13 Marzo 2013)

Montella andrebbe preso anche solo per non lasciarlo alla concorrenza


----------



## The P (13 Marzo 2013)

Io credo che per vincere occorra un giusto mix: giovani, esperienza, allenatore.

Se applichiamo il criterio che la vittoria dell'andata sia tutta merito di Allegri allora vale anche il fatto che la sconfitta di ieri è sopratutto colpa sua. Ma la verità sta nel mezzo imho.

Il Bacellona era nettamente più forte, ha rischiato con una formazione super offensiva e noi abbiamo avuto un evidente paura "matta" degli avversari.
Poi si aggiunge che il calcio è imprevedibile e che Binho e Bojan su cui nessuno avrebbe puntato mezzo euro effettivamente un minimo di scossa l'anno data.

Io penso che Allegri nei due anni precedenti ha fatto male, anche nell'anno dello scudo doveva fare di più e invece l'Inter quasi ci rimontava.
Quest'anno dopo il disastro ha saputo ricompattarsi e imho merita di restare un altro anno se continua così.

I suoi limiti però restano evidenti e vorrei per il futuro un allenatore come Montella, capace di applicare una filosofia di calcio, basata sul possesso palla, che fa parte della storia del Milan e delle squadre vincenti come Barca, Real, Bayern.


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2013)

Montella e 50 milioni da spendere per centrocampo e difesa/portiere e torniamo competitivi in tutto. Lo so che sembrano tanti ma la Juve li spende tranquillamente ogni anno, e anche di più. Il fatto è che quei soldi non ci sono quindi abituiamoci a non vincere un cavolo per i prossimi dieci anni con questi dirigenti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2013)

allegri non centra nulla!!tra le due squadre c'è una differenza abissale in ogni reparto...mettetevi in testa che per qualche anno in europa non potremo dire la nostra come abbiamo sempre fatto...saremo una comparsa con una grande storia alle spalle...con real barca,manchester e bayern non possiamo assolutamente competere,a prescindere da chi si sieda sulla panchina


----------



## runner (13 Marzo 2013)

quando si perde da Milanista non do mai la colpa all' allenatore.....


----------



## Brain84 (17 Marzo 2013)

Allegri deve restare.
Continuerò a dirlo fino allo stremo che non ha colpe se ha giocatori inadatti in difesa e centrocampo. Quando la squadra gira decentemente, si vede subito la mano di Allegri, le geometrie in campo ci sono eccome. Mancano interpreti all'altezza.

Invece che continuare a sparlare dell'allenatore B. dovrebbe pensare a tirare fuori la grana per prendere un centrale difensivo di livello europeo e un centrocampista con palleggio e tecnica.


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Marzo 2013)

Confermerei allegri. Montella e' l'unico su cui farei un pensierino, ma solo se si adatta al4-3-3


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Il mio sogno è Spaletti sulla nostra panchina, o Donadoni.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Il mio sogno e' che questo mediocre lasci milanello


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Marzo 2013)

checchè se ne dica conte è un grandissimo allenatore.Per quanto riguarda noi,in caso di qualificazione in zona CL(quindi 3° o 2° posto)credo che allegri meriti un'altra chance.Anche se,a mio parere,è reduce da una stagione fallimentare(perdere lo scudetto in italia quando in squadra hai ibra e thiago credo sia un' ardua impresa).Gli allenatori da cui ripartirei in caso di separazione da max sono uno tra montella,spalletti e prandelli(soprattutto quest ultimo mi piace particolarmente perchè è duttile negli schemi da adottare,bravissimo coi giovani ed insegue il risultato attraverso il gioco)


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (17 Marzo 2013)

Io terrei Allegri... Il proggetto giovani (sempre se esiste veramente) è iniziato con lui e lui lo deve portare avanti.
Al massimo il mio sogno sarebbe Seedorf nella panchina del Milan! Secondo me con lui allenatore scriverebbe un altro pezzo di storia!


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Allegri partirà, a causa delle sue relazioni con Berlusconi, dalla mancanza di fondo di gioco da quando è a Milano, della sua tattica dubbia, ecc.


----------



## Doctore (17 Marzo 2013)

ma con de jong, flamini,noceminchio e traore che tattica vuoi fare??quella dei quattro salti di ginocchia in padella della findus?.Con guardiola,mourinho,conte diventerebbero piu forti?ma ci siete o ci fate bah.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Bah quando c'era dei giocatore come Pirlo, Ronaldinho, Ibra per esempio, non c'era neppure gioco. Ancora una volta, Allegri è un buon allenatore ma per le piccole squadre.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Marzo 2013)

cedgenin ha scritto:


> Bah quando c'era dei giocatore come Pirlo, Ronaldinho, Ibra per esempio, non c'era neppure gioco. Ancora una volta, Allegri è un buon allenatore ma per le piccole squadre.



concordo...l ultima volta che ho visto giocare il milan era con carletto...e con allegri la partita d andata con arsenal l anno scorso.cmq montella dopo solo un anno non si libera...guardiola è al bayer...spalletti lo lascerei in russia, quindi...o ci rimane parrucchino,che in italia è il migliore c'è poco da fare,oppure anch io che ero contrario ad allegri penso che per un altro anno va bene cosi..poi si cambia


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

La migliore partita con Allegri è stata l'anno dello Scudetto contro la Sampdoria è la vittoria 3-0 a San Siro


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Marzo 2013)

Basta con il (non) gioco di Allegri.
Prendiamo Montella cacchio!!


----------



## Doctore (18 Marzo 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> concordo...l ultima volta che ho visto giocare il milan era con carletto...e con allegri la partita d andata con arsenal l anno scorso.cmq montella dopo solo un anno non si libera...guardiola è al bayer...spalletti lo lascerei in russia, quindi...o ci rimane parrucchino,che in italia è il migliore c'è poco da fare,oppure anch io che ero contrario ad allegri penso che per un altro anno va bene cosi..poi si cambia


Ancelotti giocava con traore muntari e nocerino e abbiamo vinto la champions 2 volte.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Marzo 2013)

2 cose 2

1 la juve ha speso i soldi ricevuti per i diritti di gestione dello stadio, la pacchia è finita, adesso ne ha meno di noi
tant'è che si è fatta scappare persino Drogba, l'unico tassello che gli mancava per essere competitiva in Europa

2 Attualmente il migliore allenatore sulla piazza è Maran, segnatevi questo nome, ne sentirete parlare


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ancelotti giocava con traore muntari e nocerino e abbiamo vinto la champions 2 volte.



concordo con te che le rose ora non sono paragonabili xò anche il primo anno allegri aveva una rosa niente male tecnicamente...ibra thiago ronaldihno pirlo seedorf robihno pato...ok semmai i senatori erano anche piu vecchi ma cmq l impronta di gioco che da ancelotti è cmq diversissima da quella di allegri,basta vedere come fa giocare il psg.La partita piu bella che ho visto fare al milan di allegri è stata quella con arsenal dell anno scorso..indipendentemente dagli interpreti come intensità e gioco siamo stati sublimi per me...quest anno devo dire che per i giocatori che abbiamo e come siamo partiti è stato bravo e infatti lo confermerei, poi che allegri abbia poco della filosofia milan "padroni del campo e del giuoco"secondo me è palese...con gli stessi giocatori secondo me ad istinto con uno come montella giocheremo meglio...sono 2 idee diverse di intendere il calcio...


----------



## Devil May Cry (19 Marzo 2013)

Montella è l'allenatore giusto per il Milan..Con lui e 3 o 4 innesti di livello si potrà fare un ottima Champions..Non dico che la si vada a vincere,ma di sicuro si potrà far bene.
Allegri oltre ad essere scarso ha pure la mentalità da perdente..Montella ha la mentalità da vincente.Lo si capisce dal suo carattere,ma soprattutto lo si capisce da come gioca la Fiorentina.


----------



## runner (19 Marzo 2013)

secondo me Montella farebbe la stessa fine di Leonardo

qua servono due giocatori uno a centrocampo e l' altro in difesa che diano tranquillità alla squadra


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me Montella se va in Champions un altro anno se lo fa a Firenze, a questo punto si potrebbe rimanere un ultimo anno con Allegri e poi si fa l'assalto all'Aeroplanino. Nel frattempo si comprano giocatori esclusivamente tecnici a centrocampo e si mandano via gli zappatori.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Marzo 2013)

fosse l'Allenatore il problema...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me Montella farebbe la stessa fine di Leonardo
> 
> qua servono due giocatori uno a centrocampo e l' altro in difesa che diano tranquillità alla squadra



e 1 mezzapunta che dia qualità al gioco offensivo la sulla destra, non si può giocare con boateng e niang è troppo giovane per fare il titolare

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> fosse l'Allenatore il problema...



è un grosso problema l'allenatore, non fa fare il definitvo salto di qualità alla squadra, per me se allenase dei giocatori più forti tecnicamente di quelli che ha il milan non farebbe meglio di come sta facendo adesso perchè non è un allenatore adatto ad una grande squadra


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Marzo 2013)

fra l'altro è più di un mese che montella gioca col 4-3-3, e con buonissimi risultati (12 punti su 15).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è un grosso problema l'allenatore, non fa fare il definitvo salto di qualità alla squadra, per me se allenase dei giocatori più forti tecnicamente di quelli che ha il milan non farebbe meglio di come sta facendo adesso perchè non è un allenatore adatto ad una grande squadra



la colpa più grande di Allegri è il gioco che non c'è...solo questo
anche a me piace vedere il Milan padrone del campo che fa bel gioco e mi andrebbe bene pure Montella, solo che non ho la certezza se può fare bene da noi...quindi mi tengo Allegri


----------



## Frikez (19 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Secondo me Montella se va in Champions un altro anno se lo fa a Firenze, a questo punto si potrebbe rimanere un ultimo anno con Allegri e poi si fa l'assalto all'Aeroplanino. Nel frattempo si comprano giocatori esclusivamente tecnici a centrocampo e si mandano via gli zappatori.



Amen 
Tra l'altro non penso che Montella voglia rimanere a vita a Firenze, se nel 2014 torniamo alla carica non rifiuterà di sicuro la nostra panchina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Marzo 2013)

cmq se per caso contro il Barcellona facevamo un gol al 90, questo Topic neanche veniva aperto...andavamo dritti in semifinale e sappiamo che a quel punto tutto può succedere


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Marzo 2013)

Mah nessuno, servono i giocatori buoni e basta, per esempio Tito Villanova non credo che sia meglio di Allegri ma ha la squadra, serve investire tanti soldi e pure tanta fortuna nei sorteggi, vedi il galatasaray non mi sembra uno squadrone ed è nei quarti.


----------



## Naruto98 (14 Aprile 2013)

Heynckes


----------

